
Understanding Telephones (1985) - tux
http://readtext.org/hamradio/understanding-telephones/
======
mcpherrinm
This appears to be copied
from[http://textfiles.com/hamradio/how_phon.wor](http://textfiles.com/hamradio/how_phon.wor)
with some ads stuck on. Maybe the link should be changed to the original.

~~~
fabulist
readtext is a more friendly interface to textfiles.

------
fabulist
Thank you for posting all these old textfiles lately. They make me smile.

~~~
tux
You're welcome :-) There is more @
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=readtext.org](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=readtext.org)

